
Kim Kardashian Urges Others to Join Instagram, Facebook ‘Freeze’ - laurex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-15/kim-kardashian-urges-others-to-join-instagram-facebook-freeze
======
xnyan
I would hold Facebook completely blameless regarding what people read on it if
they allowed the option of non-algorithmic feeds. The argument I hear against
this that a raw feed would be overwhelming. This argument is bunk - no matter
what, if I have more feed than I can read, then some of the feed is not
getting read. The only question is who gets to decide what I read, either me
or somebody else. Give me all the ads you want but let me have control over
who's content I see - I suspect this can never happen because it would reduce
the hours people spend on facebook too much.

If facebook is saying 1) you can't have the real feed and 2) only we can
decide what version of the feed you are going to see, then they own that feed
and subsequently have responsibility for it in the same way an editor has
responsibility for an opinion column - you are actively publishing some things
over others, and are responsible for those choices.

